# dossier trop gros pour disque dur externe



## sconie (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Voilà, j'ai un disque dur externe sur lequel il me reste 187 Go d'espace, je veux deplacer un dossier dessus qui fait 8 Go. Impossible. A chaque fois on me dit que le dossier est trop gros pour la structure du volume. :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2013)

Et il est formaté en HFS +, ce DD externe


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2013)

Ou peut-être en FAT32 qui ne supporte pas de fichier de plus de 4 Go.


----------



## sconie (15 Octobre 2013)

oui c'est ça, en Fat 32. Bon et bien c'est normal donc. Je ne savais pas que ce format ne supportait pas de fichier de + de 4 Go. Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Octobre 2013)

si tu as besoin d'un système de fichier compatible mac/pc, pense à formater en exfat ;-)

(compatible mac depuis SL 10.6.5 et windows XP SP3)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

sconie a dit:


> oui c'est ça, en Fat 32. Bon et bien c'est normal donc. Je ne savais pas que ce format ne supportait pas de fichier de + de 4 Go. Merci.



Cela dit, cette limite ne s'applique que "par fichier", or là, tu parles d'un "dossier", et un dossier, lui, peut faire plus de 8 Go, du moment qu'il ne contient pas de fichier de plus de 4 Go !


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, cette limite ne s'applique que "par fichier", or là, tu parles d'un "dossier", et un dossier, lui, peut faire plus de 8 Go, du moment qu'il ne contient pas de fichier de plus de 4 Go !



J'ai déjà expérimenté le truc et me suis arraché quelques poils avant de comprendre. Si le dossier contient un fichier de plus de 4 Go, OS X refuse de copier tout le dossier et t'affiche ce message.
Pas très subtile, sur ce coup, OS X. 
Mais peut être qu'il y a une raison profonde à ce phénomène. C'est toi l'expert, sur ce coup


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est toi l'expert, sur ce coup



Ben en fait, pas vraiment, sur ce point précis, je n'ai que la théorie, car sachant qu'on ne pouvait pas stocker de fichier de plus de 4 Go sur un disque en FAT32, ben  Je n'ai jamais essayé de le faire  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

C'est bien à cause de cela qu'ils ont sorti la norme ExFat qui permet l'écriture de fichier de plus de 4 Go par cluster (ou je me fourgue là)


----------



## edd72 (15 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est bien à cause de cela qu'ils ont sorti la norme ExFat qui permet l'écriture de fichier de plus de 4 Go par cluster (ou je me fourgue là)




Oui et non. La solution de Microsoft (créateur de la FAT32), à ce problème de "taille max de fichier" (entre autres), c'est le NTFS.

exFAT, créé par MS aussi, avait surtout été fait pour Windows CE (à la fin des années 90-début des années 2000, Windows CE était un Windows "léger" que l'on trouvait sur les organizers, les "netbooks" d'époque, mais aussi la Dreamcast...).

Et puis exFAT n'est pas une norme, c'est un format propriétaire de Microsoft dont les spécifications préises restent non documentées (j'imagine donc que OSX se base sur une utilisation d'un driver libre obtenu par reverse-engineering, comme le protocole SMB avec Samba, etc... donc approximatif).


----------

